# Weight Watchers = weight loss but my levels went up



## maddisonsquare (Aug 28, 2016)

Good afternoon, hope you are all well.
I was following the Smart Points Weight Watchers diet and lost about 1 1/2 stones but on my 6 months Diabetes check up my levels had gone up quite a bit. 
The nurse recommended Slimming World. I got a 4 week voucher. I tried to join the group and failed due to lack of confidence. 
I am calorie counting and it is quite time consuming and keep swapping this for that to get the most food for least calories and the weight loss is very slow. Now thinking maybe Cambridge Weight Plan but I like food. I like food a lot. 
I am getting nowhere fast and I know it is all down to me and me alone but was just wondering if anyone else has had the same/similar issues.
I have willpower but dont have a lot of  patience.
Any help / advice will be gratefully received xxx


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 28, 2016)

I have no experience of SW or any of the diet clubs, but I do understand not all the SW diet plans are incredibly diabetes-friendly.  Now, for heaven's sake, don't ask me which!

Sadly what we eat and drink is really important to most T2s, for our diabetes management.

Do you use finger prick testing to get immediate feedback on what's happening with your numbers or wait for your periodic HbA1c?  How long have you been diagnosed?


----------



## bilbie (Aug 29, 2016)

Have a look at this, you don't have to calorie count, you eat till you are satiated and never hungry. It turned my life around. home blood testing is also very important, so you can see where you are going.
an introduction to low carb
http://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb

what to expect the first week, besides being hungry for the first 2 days, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 29, 2016)

Alas, many diet products are rather high in carbs, my suggestion would be to count the carbs & not calories; a low carb diet can also be quite low calorie (depending on how much fat you consume)


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 29, 2016)

The links Bilbie sent you are extremely good.  I've had excellent results on a LCFF diet.  It took me a while to understand that counting carbs was more important than counting calories (although you have to keep an eye on the calories too).  What I found really difficult was rejecting the message that fat is fattening.  When you've been told this all your life it becomes part of what you believe.  

I now try to think of food as fuel.  Because carbs give a quick hit of energy it fizzles out quickly and you want to eat again.  Fat, on the other hand, burns slowly and steadily, which keeps you feeling fuller for longer.  I found it amazing how having fat in my diet affected my eating habits.  Without even thinking about it I ate less because my body wasn't screaming at me to eat more.

The other thing I wanted to say was that when you have to pay for a diet plan/support...beware.  The diet industry depends on failure.  If their diets worked long-term they'd have put themselves out of business long ago.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 29, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> The diet industry depends on failure. If their diets worked long-term they'd have put themselves out of business long ago.


Amen to that!!!! I have a freezer stocked with enough diet food to survive the apocalypse thanks to my OH's failed diets.....


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi, I followed weight watchers for 2 years before diagnosis and lost 7 stone following the plan (I counted points) but for the past 6-7 months my weight loss stopped and I gained a bit back. So stopped going. Be very careful with slimming world as things like potatoes, pasta and rice you can eat in unlimited quantities so it can be high carb. I recently went on a weight management course that my gp sent me on, even though it wasnt specifically for diabetics I did learn some useful tips. I now eat most things I want but watch my portion sizes more than anything else. There are somethings I dont eat anymore, either for diabetic or weight reasons.


----------

